# Massey 231 Fuel Problem



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a Massey 231, It dies on me, and I had low fuel, but not out. I put more in it, and primed it, and it still will not start. It cranks over, and acts like I have the kill pulled out, and it is not pulled.

I have had the injector pump apart on a 245, that I have, and I know that the slide inside that the kill rod works moves a slide back and forth. I wonder if the slide could have come off the pin, and be stuck in the kill position. I have not opened it up yet. 

I was wondering if there is something else that could be keeping it from starting?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you cracked open the injector connections to confirm there is no air at the injectors? I have learned to never run low on fuel because my tractor is a PITA to get started once I get air in the system. Also check that your kill rod is functioning when pushed in.


----------



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

I have cracked open one, it had fuel, and there is a fuel rail which I have opened, and gotten a good flow out of. But have not cracked all 3 of the injector nuts yet.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you get fuel to all three injectors, it should start. Maybe your battery is run down a bit. Slow cranking sometimes causes too much compression loss and it won't start. Try tow starting it (if you have a straight gear type transmission where you won't hurt anything).


----------



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

I am at my regular job now. I will have to wait till this evening, to try and see if I am getting it to all 3 cylinders real good. Will try this, before I open up the injector pump.
Thank You.


----------



## MichaelM (Sep 28, 2015)

I had to remove the hood, etc. to really be able to see where the pump fed the injectors. I was bleeding the return line. After I was able to bleed right at the injectors (3), it started and ran fine.

Thanks


----------

